# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Miss Shqiperia

## Flori

“Miss Shqiperia”, nis gara e bukurise shqiptare 

Per tre dite me radhe, bukuroshe nga e gjithe Shqiperia, por edhe nga diaspora kane marre pjese ne fazen e seleksionimit te konkursit mbarekombetar te bukurise shqiptare. Mbarekombetar, pasi sikunder dihet, jane vajza jo vetem brenda kufijve te Shqiperise, ato qe garojne per kuroren e me se bukures. Madje nje pjese e mire e tyre jetojne ne shtete te ndryshme te botes, prej Amerikes apo ne shtetin helen. Kete vit jane 31 vajzat qe kaluan fazen e seleksionimit, per t’ia lene radhen turneut te shtegtimit nga nje monument i trashegimise kulturore ne nje tjeter. Dhe kete vit regjisori e producenti, Petri Bozo, ka vendosur te jete Kalaja e Elbasanit, vendi ku do te organizohen mbremjet e medha. Me 29-30 qershor shenohet edhe edicioni i nente i ketij konkursi, duke ardhur kete vit me ndryshime rrenjesore nga viti i kaluar. “Nga te gjitha prurjet dhe regjistrimet qe kane ardhur prane zyrave te “Deliart”, mendojme qe do te kete nje pjesemarrje dhe nje numer te madhe te vajzave ne kete eveniment, pavaresisht se numri i konkurrenteve qe konkurrojne ne finale, eshte i njejti pothuajse ne kater vitet e fundit, ku ka qene 31 veta” eshte shprehur producenti dhe regjisori, Petri Bozo, gjate fazes se seleksionimeve. Sipas tij, vihet re qe eshte rritur interesi gjate ketyre viteve te fundit, ne lidhje me vajzat shqiptare qe jetojne ne vende te ndryshme te botes, per te marre pjese ne Miss Shqiperia. 

Vitin e shkuar, “Miss Shqiperia 2006” u kurorezua ne Memorialin e Skenderbeut ne qytetin e Lezhes. Dhe kete vit, bukuroshja Silvi Skenderaj, do e heqe prej kokes se saj kuroren ne Elbasan, kurore qe do e mbaje per nje vit te tere, bukuroshja shqiptare qe do te zgjidhet ne Elbasan. 

Suksese dhe fitofte me e mira.

fLr

----------


## Flori

Aferdita Dreshaj SHBA

Vota ime vajza me simpatike ne te gjith miss  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bond007

Per here te pare ne "Miss Albania" perfaqesohet Malesia nen MZ


nuk edi sepse jan dy konkuruese per kete Miss njera jeton ne malesi Elizabeta Ivezaj ndersa Aferdita Dreshaj jeton en SHBA MI  :macoku gri: ool: !
Gjith se si ju uroj fat dhe shpresoj qe dota perfaqesojn Malesin ne nivelin mete lart !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flori

Aferdita esht dhe kengetare ka kenduar nje keng disa koh me par ja dhe text 

Aferdita Dreshaj "Eni Ne Tergaja"

Ne Tergaj Spo Nalet Vala,
Po Vjen Fresku Kah Pikala,
Grr,grr,grr Po Ban Vetura,
Hop E Frrrr Kercejn Nga Ura.

Hajde Hajde Veres Se Vjen Sefaja,
Hajde Hajde T'shkojm O Ne Tergaja,
Eni,eni,eni, 
Eni Te Cemi,
Atje Knohet Kanga, Bahet Dyzeni.

Me Qerpik Po Na Ban Hije,
Nji Hotjane Fushalije,
Oh Sa Shpejt Po Kalon Dita,
Shum Po Vin Nga Amerika

Hajde Hajde Veres Se Vjen Sefaja,
Hajde Hajde T'shkojm O Ne Tergaja,
Eni,eni,eni, 
Eni Te Cemi,
Atje Knohet Kanga, Bahet Dyzeni.

----------


## Flori

Ja dhe 2 foto te Aferdites

----------


## Gerrard

E ku ka me bukur?! Gjith kjo bukuri, krenari per ket Shqiperi.

Bukuria Shqiptare dhe nderi Shqiperis ne SHBA, me sa di dhe sa kam degjuar eshte dhe top Modele  :buzeqeshje: 

Flori urime per shoqen ishalla fiton, ish chatiste kjo shoqja lool, mi bo t'fala kur te flasesh se o bo per mall (Hahahahaha)  :ngerdheshje: 

P.s Voten e mori me kohe nga une, ishalla ja jep dhe Juria

Kalofshi Mire

T-B

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Trendafil s'ke shanc me te 
Ka qen chatiste 
Ja dhe nje link ku mund ti shifni fotot e saja
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=82662_

----------


## Gerrard

> _Trendafil s'ke shanc me te 
> Ka qen chatiste 
> Ja dhe nje link ku mund ti shifni fotot e saja
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=82662_


Une nuk thash qe kam shance, Aferdita e ka nje burre qe e do, dhe nuk eshte nevoja te hyj une ne kete mes. Thjesht nga qe e njohim dhe po i bejme reklam. Flori e ka shoqe te ngushte ka kaq kohe qe njihet. Dhe une i vleresova bukuri, nuk tregova sa shonce kam apo do kem.  :buzeqeshje: 

Kalofsh Mire

T-B

----------


## RaPSouL

Elona Molgeci - Tropoje , per mua  :shkelje syri:

----------


## cool

Ku mund ti shohim te gjitha fotot e konkurenteve???

----------


## KrAlI

*Pershendetje..
Aferdita Dreshaj,Ka Lind dhe eshte rrit ne Malesia (Dreshaj),(Ka Jetuar Afer meje)tash disa vite ajo banon ne USA,dhe tash disa vite merret me mode..
Kur ka Banua ne Malesia,nje koh te shkurten ja ka pas filluar te merret me Kendime,por mbasi i vdiq Baba,e la kendimin,mbas atyjte shkoj me Familje, me Nan,Vlla dhe Moter ne SHBA,,ku mbas disa vitesh filloj te merret me Mode.
Mbasi  that se ka qen chatiste dua te ceki se Ajo ka qen Chatiste e dhomes #Malesia dhe ka qen @ ne dhomen #malesia disa vite qe ka Chatua.
Met Vertet eshte Nje Vajz e Bukur,dhe mendoj se do e marr vendin e pare ne Miss Shqiperia 2007,i Uroj Suksese.* 




Me rrespekt *the_best (Pjeter Gj)*

----------


## KrAlI

> Per here te pare ne "Miss Albania" perfaqesohet Malesia nen MZ
> 
> 
> nuk edi sepse jan dy konkuruese per kete Miss njera jeton ne malesi Elizabeta Ivezaj ndersa Aferdita Dreshaj jeton en SHBA MI ool: !
> Gjith se si ju uroj fat dhe shpresoj qe dota perfaqesojn Malesin ne nivelin mete lart !


Bond007,Elizabeta Ivezaj do te marr pjes ne Miss Albania,kurse Aferdita Dreshaj ne Miss Shqiperia.

----------


## ildushja

Aferditen e kam ne myspace... femer sh e bukur... as qe nuk krahasoen te tjerat me te.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

_dushe  i ke ra pikes lol 

Ene una votova per Aferditen se esht e jona_

----------


## ildushja

Ah po se desh harrova, fotot e saj shikoen kudo neper revista ketu ne amerike.. se kam ditur qe iashte Shqiptare deri vitin qe kaloi..

----------


## RaPSouL

*Aferdita Dreshaj SHBA*

----------


## machooo

nja 2 prej ktyne i kom pas un  :ngerdheshje: 

ene i uroj suksese ne fitofte mo e mira  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Unë për vete i pashë live, më pak se një metër larg. Njëra më e mirë se tjetra, kishin vetëm një "difekt" (gjatësine) ishin pak të shkurtra_

----------


## machooo

plako njoni ka kriteret, per te konkuru per miss, osh t`jesh mbi 170 cm, dhe besoj qe nuk osh pak per i femer, duke llogarit ene taka 10 cantimshe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> plako njoni ka kriteret, per te konkuru per miss, osh t`jesh mbi 170 cm, dhe besoj qe nuk osh pak per i femer, duke llogarit ene taka 10 cantimshe


Vallaj unë i pashë pa taka e jo të veshura në mënyrë ekstravagante. Ishin veshur thjesht e mu dukën pak të shkurtra... nëjse.

----------

